# Sage Barista Pro and Decaf beans



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

Morning,

I am after a recommendation on Decaf beans and then to steal your settings on the Barista Pro as I am fed up of trying to get my current beans dialled in!!

Currently 19g in 38g out but only a 24 second extraction time, and i am on the lowest grind setting!


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

carrots361 said:


> Morning,
> I am after a recommendation on Decaf beans and then to steal your settings on the Barista Pro as I am fed up of trying to get my current beans dialled in!!
> Currently 19g in 38g out but only a 24 second extraction time, and i am on the lowest grind setting!


Have you adjusted your top burr? If you on the lowest grind setting, adjust that and it will give you more scope to play with if you need it...
Videos available on YouTube on how to do it, just search adjust top burr sage barista...

As for decaff, I can't help you there I'm afraid, but I'd be interested in the replies as my Mrs likes decaf and I'd like to have a go!









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

what decaf is it?

in terms of decaf recommendations check out the beans section

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45606-nomination-for-best-decaf/?do=embed

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49716-decaf-recommendation-please/?do=embed

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41021-decaf-recommendations-2018/?do=embed


----------



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

They are Spiller and Tait Decaf


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

carrots361 said:


> They are Spiller and Tait Decaf


 Looks to be medium to dark roast, you should not really having an issue grinding these fine, other sage users I have seen can grind fine enough to choke a BE for example.

Is there a noticeable difference in the grind size and fineness compared to caffinated beans with your machine?


----------



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

Been playing around with it. Tried 20g in the on grind setting 1 (the lowest) still only getting a 25 second extraction. Could it just be the beans are crap?


----------



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

damo6925 said:


> Have you adjusted your top burr? If you on the lowest grind setting, adjust that and it will give you more scope to play with if you need it...
> Videos available on YouTube on how to do it, just search adjust top burr sage barista...
> 
> As for decaff, I can't help you there I'm afraid, but I'd be interested in the replies as my Mrs likes decaf and I'd like to have a go!
> ...


 Just seen this - I will give it a go


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

I tend to use 1 and very occasionally 0 for decaf. 
For some types of beans I put in 19.5g or even 20g into the basket to get the right flow rate.


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

N0rmanski said:


> I tend to use 1 and very occasionally 0 for decaf.
> For some types of beans I put in 19.5g or even 20g into the basket to get the right flow rate.


 Make sure to change the outer dial to mid way, or you may end up grinding the teeth together, if it's set to 1\0 at the moment.


----------



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just realised a i am using the single wall basket, is this correct?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

generally yes, but you didn't say when the roast date was (or else I missed it). If the beans are stale, that would explain the short extraction time. In that case you could use a dual wall basket but it won't work miracles


----------



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

Beans were roasted to order, so they are about a week old


----------

